# Xbox 360 HD AV Cable Problem - URGENT



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, i bought a xbox 360 elite on Christmas and loved it. But not until last week I realized that it came with the HD AV Cable to get the best picture quality. So I plugged it in the proper inputs and went to check the settings, but it said that the HDTV switch was off. So I check it, and it was on. I think the problem is how I placed the cables. What I did was just plug in all 6 Cables (3 Normal AV Cables, and 3 HD AV Cables). But it still didn't work. So I played around a little and switched some and took some off but nothing. They were all in the right input. I Read the troubleshooting support on xbox.com but it didn't help. So I was wondering for anyone who knows or has a xbox 360 HD AV cables connected and working, please tell me how and what to do.

Thank You.


----------

